# How doI clean concrete off of bottle



## DJ (Aug 7, 2004)

I found a bottle underneath my sidewalk, the side facing the dirt cleaned up beautiful (that's where the writing was "GREAT SEAL", but the other side is encrusted with concrete. Does anyone know how I can clean it.
 Thanks a Bunch


----------



## IRISH (Aug 7, 2004)

Hi DJ, welcome to the forum.
 That magic cleaner of bottles Hyrochloric acid [] , used diluted with due care it will dissolve Carbonates (concretes full of Calcium Carbonate) in a minute or so.


----------

